# Applied to Engineers Australia, how much time for processing?



## bunnysidhu (Jan 30, 2010)

Dear Experts, 

I had just applied for skilled assessment @ Engineers Australia. im electronics engineer and planning to applied for subclass 175...

can anyone guide me that currently how much time engineers australia is taking for skill assessment?

thanks for your guidance

regards

bunny sidhu


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

have you recieved CID?
It takes 16 weeks.


----------



## bunnysidhu (Jan 30, 2010)

thanks for reply, what is CID? kindly brief the process

thanks a lot!!!


----------



## sunny_msb (Aug 10, 2014)

bunnysidhu said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I had just applied for skilled assessment @ Engineers Australia. im electronics engineer and planning to applied for subclass 175...
> 
> ...


Hello!!
I too am trying to get through this assessment thing. Can you please provide me with the sample cdr so that i could prepare mine. M from electrical engineering background.
your help will be highly appreciated.
regards,
Mandeep Singh


----------



## Rajuq (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I have submitted my CDR for telecom network engineer and have got response from EA, they want me to rewrite the CDRs and CPD report .They said they are not at professional level kindly help me if some one has got the same response and how you replied to them.
many thanks
raj


----------



## debojyoti (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey Rajug,
I submitted the CDR in Feb and have not heard from them so far.
Pls study the EA handbook in detail before resubmitting the CDR.
If you need any help, I will try to assist.


----------



## Rajuq (Mar 5, 2015)

debojyoti said:


> Hey Rajug,
> I submitted the CDR in Feb and have not heard from them so far.
> Pls study the EA handbook in detail before resubmitting the CDR.
> If you need any help, I will try to assist.


Hi Dabojyoti,

Thanks a lot for extending a hand for help.

I will read through EA handbook meanwhile let me reiterate few things to clarify..

I had written the CDRs in mid sep and got their reply in mid jan, as i mentioned they said its not unto professional level so my worry is how do i make them look professional and what else should i add in them.
also what should i write in CPD .

they have also asked for the visiting cards or any other proof of my references to justify that they really worked in the said companies. visiting cards are tough to arrange now however my references have agreed to share copy of their experience letters(will that be good enough).
look forward for a genuine whelp on this please.
many thanks
Raj


----------



## Rajuq (Mar 5, 2015)

debojyoti said:


> Hey Rajug,
> I submitted the CDR in Feb and have not heard from them so far.
> Pls study the EA handbook in detail before resubmitting the CDR.
> If you need any help, I will try to assist.


Also Please help me know how to score 7 in each for PR application..i always left behind in one or two with .5..
thanks in advance.


----------



## debojyoti (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi Raj,
You have shared 2 topics. 1) CDR 2) IELTS score improvement.
lets discuss one at a time.
The way I have prepared my CDR is to decide 3 best episodes which demonstrates my technical and managerial abilities (based on the skill which I am applying for).
The i made a rough summary of the things I would like to include:

*objective
*background
*summary
*technical diagrams
*source/glossary

Pls try to show how we have used the technical knowledge learned in engineering to business processes.
For confidentiality reason, I am unable to share my CDR's but am happy to assist in any way possible.


----------



## Rajuq (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks Debojyoti,

Give me you email id and i will send you mine CDRs as i have already submitted them there is no chance that i can use yours..I will have to just modify mine as per the standard within the specified projects which i have already mentioned in my cdrs. so If you can see where is the problem and you being telecom engineer if can suggest some insight to make them look more professional please.

many thanks
Raj


----------



## merlsthomas (Apr 3, 2015)

You may be an engineer by title and possess an engineering degree; but your work experience may not match your qualifications. My husband is an Electronics & Instrumentation Engineer and works as an Instrumentation engineer. However, our skills consultant said our CDRS didn't match that of an engineer but rather an Engineering Technologist. According to EA, an engineer is a person who designs and does prototyping, is into R&D etc. Refer to the EA booklet while you prepare the CDR. It will help you identify what elements and competencies you need to address under each header. We submitted our CDRS on 22 Aug 2014 and received a positive assessment on 18 Dec 2014. So a total of 16 weeks. Putting together a good CDR is hard work but worth it.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

merlsthomas said:


> You may be an engineer by title and possess an engineering degree; but your work experience may not match your qualifications. My husband is an Electronics & Instrumentation Engineer and works as an Instrumentation engineer. However, our skills consultant said our CDRS didn't match that of an engineer but rather an Engineering Technologist. According to EA, an engineer is a person who designs and does prototyping, is into R&D etc. Refer to the EA booklet while you prepare the CDR. It will help you identify what elements and competencies you need to address under each header. We submitted our CDRS on 22 Aug 2014 and received a positive assessment on 18 Dec 2014. So a total of 16 weeks. Putting together a good CDR is hard work but worth it.


Thanks for sharing your experience ; ; I just wanted to ask how did EA done your husbands skilled work experience verification ;; I submitted mine but just worried about one thing ;; the receptionist we have is an ARAB and not very good with English ..


----------



## merlsthomas (Apr 3, 2015)

gnt said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience ; ; I just wanted to ask how did EA done your husbands skilled work experience verification ;; I submitted mine but just worried about one thing ;; the receptionist we have is an ARAB and not very good with English ..



GNT : To be honest, we provided a letter from his company stating his titles and responsibilities. His director signed off on it. We don't even know if EA contacted his firm to verify this. He didnt hear of it from his management. So there is no way to verify if EA contacted them.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

merlsthomas said:


> GNT : To be honest, we provided a letter from his company stating his titles and responsibilities. His director signed off on it. We don't even know if EA contacted his firm to verify this. He didnt hear of it from his management. So there is no way to verify if EA contacted them.


merlsthomas : Thanks  

I will just have to wait and see what they do, I work in UAE so its not that Risky .. 


Did you guys apply for EOI > ??


----------



## merlsthomas (Apr 3, 2015)

gnt said:


> merlsthomas : Thanks
> 
> I will just have to wait and see what they do, I work in UAE so its not that Risky ..
> 
> ...


Yes we did apply for EOI on 30 March 2015 and received an invite on 10 April 2015.. Trying to lodge the application soon


----------



## asim79 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone guide me what is CID, Actually I submitted online application form to EA for assessment of my educations, But I read in some threads that they also assess the experience. Can you guys please advise they assess experience themselves or I need to choose some option while submitting the CDR online.

What is the benefit of assessment of Experience form EA.

Thanks


----------



## AL25 (Aug 12, 2015)

Dear Asim79,
When you are applying you will need to select the option of also assessing your experience, by default it's only an assessment of your degree. For claiming points on your EOI it is advisable to have an assessment from the relevant authority which is engineers Australia in your case I'm guessing. Hope that helps.

Regards,


----------

